# Varmints Inc.old skool enclosed reed



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

This one is a 2 piece enclosed reed. It is straight grained walnut, gunstock grade, with a pecan top, secured by dual O- rings. 5/8 bore. It is sanded inside and out and has an oil finish. I did not wet sand, or buff this call like I usually do. Its simply sanded to 600 grit then oiled. This gives it that old school look and feel to me.

It can be tuned raspy cottontail or jack.

Asking 22 bucks shipped to ya. Paypal or whatever you want.

Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice call Mark, I like the look !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes Mark a VERY nice call indeed, I really like the simplicity of the call both in looks and finish.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Mark, That call looks great.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks great... nice work...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

real nice looking call


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking call.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys : )

Man I love walnut .Love the smell of it, and it sounds great in a call. Ive used tons of it over the years but I have not done a lot of it last couple. Ive been getting away from the exotics last few years, for various reasons,and using more domestic woods. This one is obviously a plain jane working call, but thats what I like.

Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would call it far from plain. There is beauty in simplicity. The details are fine. Hold one of these calls for an up close view. You will understand what I am talking about.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice looking call. I love the color combination!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

This one is sold, thanks!

Mark


----------

